# Sony Software



## Springle (Oct 25, 2018)

I recently purchased a Sony RX10-M4.  I use it mostly for bird photography and it augments my Canon large lens setup, being lighter, able to create good images and be silent when exposing.  I like the camera.  The software however....

is totally unwieldly.  I have my own method of organizing my images, one I have used for many years.  I take only RAW images, then peruse in the Viewer, delete images I don't wish to retain, perhaps do minor editing (especially cropping) and convert some to TIFF files for further processing in Photoshop.  I use a 4k monitor.

The Sony Viewer is useless.  The thumbnails are far too small and I cannot discriminate between images without selecting a single photo to view in the window.  I have set the Sony to shoot at 10 fps and sometimes return home with more than a thousand images.  My first edit is to delete images I don't like or which are duplicates due to the rapid fps.  If I use the Sony Viewer, it requires about 5X the time as with my Canon viewer with which I can re-size the thumbnails.  I have found no way to re-size the thumbnails on the Sony Viewer.   Anyone know how to do this?

The Sony Viewer displays 16 images per line and shows 9 lines, or about 144 thumbnails per screen.  Far too small for my use.  Most often the subject cannot be discerned in such small thumbnails.  Out of frustration I DLed Capture One and quickly discovered that it can re-size thumbnails to a functional size - about 5 per line.  However, its viewer does not seem able to delete images via the viewer.  It also seems overly concerned with "catalogs" and I have zero interest in using their catalogs.  I use my own organizational scheme.

Anyone have any other suggestions?  Sony seems impossible to contact to make a suggestion that their software incorporate thumbnail sizing.  I did purchase Lightroom a couple of years ago, but did not like it.  Too concerned with "cataloguing".


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 25, 2018)

Have you looked at Adobe Bridge ?
It’s True: Adobe Bridge CC Is Completely Free for Everyone, for Life!


----------



## n614cd (Oct 25, 2018)

I have not used it (no need for speed in my case), but a fair number of professionals I have seen use Photo Mechanic. Supposedly great for culling, move/copy, applying meta data and a simple crop or two.

Tim

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 25, 2018)

There seems to be a grid adjustment. 
*C Grid
Shows and hides the grid, and specifies the size, type, and color of the grid.*
Viewer window | How to use | Imaging Edge (Remote/Viewer/Edit) | Sony
WOuld that help?  DO you have the latest versions.
Download | Imaging Edge (Remote/Viewer/Edit) | Sony


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 25, 2018)

Hmm.  That program might not support your Sony.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 25, 2018)

I think that is the App the OP is referring to (I think it supports all Sony RAW) ... I tried it out and with my high res screen the thumbnails are tiny, and the App does not have many options to change it (unlike Bridge). It does not have much custom preferences ... I think Sony really just threw it out for the Remote users.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 25, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> I think that is the App the OP is referring to (I think it supports all Sony RAW) ... I tried it out and with my high res screen the thumbnails are tiny, and the App does not have many options to change it (unlike Bridge). It does not have much custom preferences ... I think Sony really just threw it out for the Remote users.


The manual says you can adjust the grid.  Have you checked this?
Viewer window | How to use | Imaging Edge (Remote/Viewer/Edit) | Sony
*Paragraph C. Grid
Shows and hides the grid, and specifies the size, type, and color of the grid.*


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 25, 2018)

Yup, this option is not available with the Viewer.
Note the size of the thumbnails compared to the text size on the left ... sooooo tiny.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 25, 2018)

My Sony camera came with their Play Memories program for importing their raw files. I think it’s pretty decent. I also have Lightroom though and like it even better. I don’t know what cataloguing that LR does that you’re talking about. I just import my files to wherever I want them. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 26, 2018)

Ah, I forgot about that App. Yes, Play Memories does not use a catalogue type management and thumbnails size can be changed.
PlayMemories | Online Photo Storage, Transfer & Editor App | Sony US


----------

